

Complete copy of Star Wars done entirely in ASCII characters [1997] - jdkanani

Try following telnet command:<p><pre><code>    telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
</code></pre>
Related Links:<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.asciimation.co.nz&#x2F;asciimation&#x2F;ascii_faq.html<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;asciimation.co.nz&#x2F;
======
miles
Not sure if "Tell HN" really fits here; blinkenlights.nl has hosted this since
at least 2001:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20011123045625/http://www.blinken...](http://web.archive.org/web/20011123045625/http://www.blinkenlights.nl/services.html)

and it has been widely covered:

[http://google.com/search?q=towel.blinkenlights.nl](http://google.com/search?q=towel.blinkenlights.nl)

------
0x0
This should probably be tagged [1997]; also here's a link to the original
author:
[http://www.asciimation.co.nz/asciimation/ascii_faq.html](http://www.asciimation.co.nz/asciimation/ascii_faq.html)

------
wozname
That's cool, for those interested, here's the link to the original ascii Star
Wars at Simon's website: [http://asciimation.co.nz](http://asciimation.co.nz)

